# Motorhome cover 2008 Sundance 630L



## Veitch (Jun 2, 2013)

I may splash out on a cover for my 630L

Has anyone any recommendations? I have looked (online) at 3 makes so far but can't decide.

Actually does fit
Easyish to use
Does the job

Any advice would be welcome, especially from someone who has one themselves.

Thanks


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I would have said that 'motorhome cover easy to use' is an oxymoron.


----------



## Veitch (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL yes I don't suppose any of them are easy to use 

Perhaps I should have said "any useful features" 
ie. zips at corners, door openings, elasticated etc.


----------



## Shaungourley (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there I have a Fiamma one for my 630L and with ladders its ok to put on. I would not want to do it everytime I returned in the van though.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some have built in zip's around the doors for easy access.

This topic came up some time ago and the general opinion was very negative about van covers.
They sound like a handy garage equivalent, in practice they tend to get used once and then either sold on or abandoned.
I sold mine.... it was such a pain to put on, dragging dirt across the surface as you do it. After a time, mine began to smell a bit when a warm sun dried out condensation that had formed inside the cover. If I had any urge to just get into the van for a short trip I found the effort of removing and replacing the cover to be more than tiresome.
Waiting for a dry day when the van was totally dry to put the cover on, storing the cover etc etc....and they are not cheap!

Alan


----------



## Veitch (Jun 2, 2013)

*Motorhome cover*

Thanks for your replies.

I did search prior to posting but could'nt find anything on this subject?
I'll try a search again.

Yes there are a few disadvantages as you have pointed out. I to like to take the motorhome for a drive every few weeks during the winter.
Taking the cover off in the wet or snow (and replacing) must be a real pain.

Hmmm I'll have a long hard think about it.

Veitch


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought about a cover for our m/h as it's stored outside on a storage compound

but based on comments made on here - inconvenience, cost, condensation issues etc - I decided against, but instead bought some Fenwick's Over Wintering Protector (again based on comment here)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000W4CV6U/ref=pe_385721_37038051_pe_217191_31005151_3p_M3T1_dp_1

It's on the m/h as I speak - which has been in storage since early December and I've not checked it since so it will have been through all the winter rain that we've had so far. I'll be checking the m/h this weekend as we're off skiing at the end of next week, so it will be interesting to see what sort of job it's done.

fingers crossed!


----------



## Veitch (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes it will be very interesting to hear of the results. I have never heard of it.

Looking forward to your results. 
(Oh and enjoy your ski-ing. I'm off as well, but flying there)


----------

